# NGRC 2008 Photos - Southwestern RR



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Here are a few photos of Steve & Cheryl Vendt's Southwestern RR. 
Generous curves and about 1,000 feet of track make this an engineer's delight. 











I believe this is the Juanita Junction bridge in Colorado: 











The train in front of the rouyndhouse has seen some hard usage, judging by the weathering. The engineer of #463 must be a rookie, otherwise he'd back in, wouldn't he? 











Those are real logs on that disconnect train. 











Doesn't this wonderfully weathered 4-6-0 just look like it goes with that building? 











Looong trestle!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The engineer would NOT back in. Most of what is worked on in an engine is in the front of the locomotive and there is more room in the "back" of the stalls than by the door, due to the round nature of the building. 

BTW. I really enjoy seeing the photos without having to click a link, but your photos are TOO large and a Moderator will soon come along and change all your photos to links. PLEASE change your photos to be no more that 640 pixels wide so the Moderators won't have to alter your post to make the images links and then I have to click the link to see the photo.


----------



## GrdnRxR (Jun 14, 2008)

Neal, 

Thanks for posting pictures of my layout !!! 

Steve


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

Semper, 

Photos have been resized. I was trying to get 640 wide in the first place, but I $%#@ed up! 

Thanks for the help - and the education on roundhouses. 

Neal


----------

